# Natural Fork Oak "takona"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

I had some time I wanted to use the two varieties of oak that is in my area, Quercus rugosa and Quercus elliptica née.

Given that only a small extension to this fork I named as "Takona"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely work! Faultless as always








Cheers, Ben


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The dark grain on that is fantastic! And the contrast between the light and dark woods is very striking. For some reason, this one strikes me as "cute" ... sort of like a chubby child.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning, sweet, lovely, fantastic......


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks so solid and I'll bet fun to shoot.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

****! That is amazing!!! You make us all jealous


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

brilliant, stunning piece of workmanship!!


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You are the master of the natural fork. Those are not just slingshots. They are works of art.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

nice one


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work as usual Chepo. With all due respect let me say that I like mostly your slingshots "pure natural", even if the side glued to the handle is very cool and well done. You are still the number one amigo! Hasta luego!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Very very nice!_


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it. Nice job sir


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It don't get any better than that! Once again, Maestro, you amaze and inspire me.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ora mai, da gusto y harta envidia de la wena ver que a aste no le dejan de brotar las ideas. Que bueno mai y pues que siga la mata dando alcabo que yo no me canso de ver tales chuladas. Saludos mai y a darle







.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow Chepo, alguna vez sorpresas! los dos maduras son excellente en tu manos, alguna vez Maestro Chepo perfecion!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Todo el trabajo de Chepo es muy, muy agradable. Todos ellos deben estar en el museo de Sofreto.

Saludos,

Sofreto


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> ****! That is amazing!!! You make us all jealous


Thanks Tomshot


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> _Very very nice!_


Muy agradecido amigo RS!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Todo el trabajo de Chepo es muy, muy agradable. Todos ellos deben estar en el museo de Sofreto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Sofreto


Jeje! pronto se inagurará ese museo amigo jeje! que gusto saludarte.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think That the pictures impress the size and heft of this thing. The Beauty is apparent, but I had no clue it was as massive as it is in person. Perfect fit for my hand and just enough height to the forks that I don't need to try to flip it. Can't wait for it to quit raining so I can try it out!

And Now it's mine, all mine! Yippee!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bella obra Chepo. Una vez más, por favor dígame cómo hacer las ranuras de la banda en las horquillas. ¿Qué herramienta usas. Gracias


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Pero ya dejen tanto elogio !!! no exageren ... no se pasen de alabadores !!! Es cierto que son las caucheras mas fina y hermosamente realizadas! que cuentan con una perfeccion artesanal unica! que generan envidia por sus excelentes acabados! ... esta bien, todo esto es cierto!!! Y te hiba a dar un elogio mas.... ( pero... todos estos malditos me ganaron , llegaron primero, asquerosos.....







) es un placer ver tu trabajo! 
Una vez mas... un abrazo amigo.
Mao.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That sure is a good looking slingshot. The wood grain is spectacular as is your ability to form and shape. My hats off to you.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I don't think That the pictures impress the size and heft of this thing. The Beauty is apparent, but I had no clue it was as massive as it is in person. Perfect fit for my hand and just enough height to the forks that I don't need to try to flip it. Can't wait for it to quit raining so I can try it out!
> 
> And Now it's mine, all mine! Yippee!


I'm so glad this is finally resorteronta in your hands my friend James, and even more pleased by your comments. thank you very much, and you enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> That sure is a good looking slingshot. The wood grain is spectacular as is your ability to form and shape. My hats off to you.


Muchas gracias Ordie, eres muy amable. thanks for your kindness friend


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent!

Bill


----------

